

Deis announces Docker Swarm technology preview - gabrtv
http://deis.io/deis-1-6-docker-swarm-tech-preview/

======
andyshinn
It is really exciting to watch the evolution of Deis. Been following since
around 0.8. I value the way you guys interact with the community and hope
projects like this continue to help shape the way we use containers.

